# Help on buying Excel 600D



## inde (Jul 27, 2010)

We are thinking about getting our first motorhome, autotrail Excel 600D, has anybody out there any advice for us about this vehicle, have you had any problems, eg:- engine is it powerful enough?, body work , we had noticed there is only one socket, and no tv aerial, would threr be a problem fitting these items? Thanks..............Mike.


----------



## travelingirl (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi, this was just our experience i have to say first.
We bought an autotrail excel 670b in March and we hated it , the layout was wrong, (our fault )and we went to spain in Mayin it , the webasto didnt work , the sink wouldnt drain the water away properly, the blinds in the cab wouldnt stay shut, the toilet broke and to top it all the electrics were on the blink caused by a malfunction in the battery/alternator which left the van in the fiat garage in Malaga for a week, when we got back we couldnt wait to change it , and recently have done so.
This could just have been unlucky for us, i think someone else om the forum recently bought an excel so he may see your post and offer a much better review about them than us
regards Kim


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi and welcome.

I'll move this to the AutoTrail forum where you stand a good chance of getting more responses.

Dave


----------



## celtic-warlord (Dec 21, 2009)

*Excel 600 Series*

We've got the 600b and LOVE it!
Only had it for 4 weeks and, yes, it's got a similar problem to Kims with the Webasto heater......... (being sorted by Webasto)
The 100hp engine is not noticably any less powerful than the 120 we had in our last 'van - two points on this ...... the Excel is on a FIVE speed box, rather than the 6 speed that was on the old van ('57 Ducatto X250) - however, I'm actually getting BETTER MPG out of the new 'van, currently averaging 34mpg !! (1200 miles on the clock to date)
Ours is the "Sport" version, so tv & aerial already fitted, doesn't look to be much of a job to get one fitted if not already there
240v socket? - be honest, how much 240 stuff do you use nowadays? (We're 100% 12v in ours) kettle, maybe? or a microwave at a push?......... the heating system seems VERY efficient in this m'home and it heats the water well too (albeit smellily at the moment  )

Incidently, there is now a new Excel owners only Forum, if you'd like to join us?? (It's FREE)

My opinion (after 1 month)? buy one, they're excellent value for money!
Best
Iain


----------

